# what years have abs



## tidoubleger24 (Apr 23, 2005)

I wanted to know what year/model hatchback came with abs. im looking to get an 89 or 91, (b/c 91 came with dohc right?) but i really need abs for my g/f in the snow. I also have seen that 92 or 93 had airbags, but im not that concerned with them. Im new to 240sx's and was also searching for a model year break down sheet. It tells you what changed for what years, how the cars evolved, and other useless info like that  . Thanks. ive done searches, and just ended up more confusered.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

tidoubleger24 said:


> I wanted to know what year/model hatchback came with abs. im looking to get an 89 or 91, (b/c 91 came with dohc right?) but i really need abs for my g/f in the snow. I also have seen that 92 or 93 had airbags, but im not that concerned with them. Im new to 240sx's and was also searching for a model year break down sheet. It tells you what changed for what years, how the cars evolved, and other useless info like that  . Thanks. ive done searches, and just ended up more confusered.


 89-90 KA24E(sohc)91-98KA24DE(dohc) 89 and 90 dont believe had abs


----------

